# Handyman Special



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bought this Handy Man special on ebay for $10...

Before & After


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice resurrection. :smilie_daumenpos:

With a lot of natural light to work on the trains inside.
It looks so clean, like a hospital.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Time to hire some extra mechanics!


----------

